# Which hole pattern should I get (plate for a Bosch 1617)?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, after contemplating lots of different options I’m going to buy a pre-drilled plate and routing template for my Bosch 1617. I also have the under table base on its way for it. I know that base has holes for the standard Bosch 4 hole pattern and the more popular 3 hole (PC 690 I believe). 

So. If I have the option of getting a plate either drilled for the Bosch 4 hole or PC 3 hole which one should I get? 

I think 4 screws are better than 3. But then again the PC 3 hole would give me more options in the future. 

Should I just flip a coin? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

Been there - done that- which plate is best? I purchased the Oakpark Universal Plate which fits the Bosch, Craftsman and others. The universal plate allows you to mount several different routers using one plate. Check out their selection, I am sure you will be happy.

Using a plate for one specific router limits your future choices. Three holes vs four holes are not an issue at all when mounting a router. Two holes (if they exist) is another question.

I hope you find the suggestion useful.


----------

